# Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti



## CookieTrust (20. Dezember 2015)

*Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Moin,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Modularen Netzteil für meinen neuen PC.
Verbaut wird:
- i7 6700k
- GTX 980Ti
- 2xSSD 2xHDD
- eine Kompaktwasserkühlung(280mm Radiator)
- 3-4 Gehäuselüfter

Ich möchte übertakten und sleeved cable verwenden.
Falls noch irgendwelche Informationen fehlen, schreibt es und ich werde diese so schnell wie möglich nachliefern.

Vielen Dank schon mal vorweg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Ein Budget wäre interessant 

Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre eine sehr gute Wahl


----------



## Goldrabe (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ein Budget wäre interessant
> 
> Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre eine sehr gute Wahl




Ganz deiner Meinung bei solch hochwertiger Hardware 


Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Wie immer bei einem standard-Spiele-PC die üblichen Verdächtigen von   sehr gut und teuer bis akzeptabel und günstiger:

1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5)
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)


----------



## CookieTrust (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Da be quite! praktisch neben mir ihren Firmensitz hat (Listan), werde ich wohl meine Nachbarn unterstützen und eines von deren Netzteilen kaufen


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Dann kauf dir das P11 oder das E10. 500-550 Watt reichen aus.


----------



## Apfelkind (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Reichen 500W bei dem System mit OC?

Und könnte mir mal jemand den Unterschied vom Straight Power 10 CM 500W zum Straight Power 10 500W erklären?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Das CM hat zusätzlich das Kabelmanagement. Bedeutet, dass du alle Kabel, ausser den 24Pin und den 8Pin EPS12 Stecker (bei dem bin ich mir nicht sicher) abnehmen kannst.


----------



## markus1612 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*



Apfelkind schrieb:


> Reichen 500W bei dem System mit OC?
> 
> Und könnte mir mal jemand den Unterschied vom Straight Power 10 CM 500W zum Straight Power 10 500W erklären?



Ja, 500W bzw 550W reichen.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Das e10 reicht. Ist auch sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für i7 6700k + gtx980ti*

Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W!


----------

